# Happy Birthday polaris 425



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jon. :birthday:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Happy B day! mud brotha*


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Happy bday man.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Happy B-day *OLD* friend!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks! I dont FEEL any older....  lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

happy birthday and congrats on the engagement!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

just curious at what age do you give up ATV riding?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont plan on ever giving it up. Just taking a temporairy break. Besides NMK and Bruin are both in like, their 80's... so....








:bigok: Just kidding guys... I know ya'll arnt that old!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy B-day Jon. And what's this I hear about an engagement? Where you been hiding that one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah... Guess I was keeping the personal life on the DL...  lol gotta have something to myself. No offense to anyone here obviously. :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

happy bday but shoot when i get engaged man im gonna call erryone hahaha i want people to know she is MINE lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol Well I'm one lucky fella that's for sure. Definitely do not deserve one like her but, she said YES so... :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

50's yep, 80's nope

Happy Birthday Jon!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

So we need a picture of the newest couple! I knew something has been in the works from deductive reasoning but this came as a surprise. 

Happy birthday and congrats


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... Yeah I figured you had an idea since you commented on a few things I said here and there. I told her she was wearing my new wheeler... lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont plan on ever giving it up. Just taking a temporairy break. Besides NMK and Bruin are both in like, their 80's... so....
> 
> :bigok: Just kidding guys... I know ya'll arnt that old!


 
Gee...Thanks...lol...Sometimes I feel that old but 55 is enough for now. Someday Jon..you will be at this mile-marker too...but for now:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!:rockn:*​


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey I just hope that I still have the energy ya'll have when I get there!! Right now I feel as if ya'll could both run circles around me! This desk job has sucked out all my physical energy! got to get on the treadmill or something!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jon, and Congrats!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

come down here to florida the humidity alone will keep all yall in shape hahaha, and lets see that new wheeler hahaha and does itp or motorsport alloy make it hahahaha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jon  
:birthday:​ 


Congratulations to you both!! 
:WAYV:​


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday & congrats on the engagement


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks again. Starting to worry though, she didnt even get me a card for my BDay.... :thinking: And this was the Big 30!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday Jon. I haven't had too much free time to play on M.I.M.B.'s site lately. Congrats on the engagement also! May you both ride ATV's until you can't saddle up anymore!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I wouldn't worry. A card is just a card. Enjoy the fact that you have her in your life to help you celebrate.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I wouldn't worry. A card is just a card. Enjoy the fact that you have her in your life to help you celebrate.


Dont rain on my pity party.. haha.. I know it's petty but... still... it would have been a nice gesture.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're not being petty. Like you, I like to get cards and was hurt when my BF didn't acknowledge my special days. I'm just saying don't worry. She may not realize how important this type of thing is to you. A lot of guys really don't care about things like that. I'm glad you do.

If you don't want to come right out and tell her, point out some of the favourite cards you got and tell her how much you appreciated getting them. Maybe she'll take the hint. 

Hope you had a great day. You deserve it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. Can't wait for the big day to get here. We're doing something less traditional & just having a small destination wedding. = More time for honeymoon  haha...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy late birthday man... Sorry i missed it yesterday... Didnt really get on the forum much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Word. Thanks Kitty.


----------

